# NSW. Sydney Eastside, 18/11



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

After failing on the squid, (I did get 2 plastic bags and a jay cloth though) I tried a few spots for kings with no luck.
So I decided to put a minnow on my squid rod and have a shot at trevally.
It only took a minute to find out that the marks on the sounder weren't trevally.
Biggest king went 60cm, so still nothing for the table. They were also hitting the jig but it was too late, I needed to throw up on dry land 

Less than 3 hours sleep and no sea sickness tablets, means no smiles on the video.
First attempt at moving on from time lapse to a movie.


----------



## SamT (Feb 27, 2011)

Good stuff.
I watched the start of that a few times to try to work out how you made your trolley dissolve. :?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

SamT said:


> Good stuff.
> I watched the start of that a few times to try to work out how you made your trolley dissolve. :?


It's all done with mirrors


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

ahhh very nice Kerry! I know you do this shit for a living but you do edit a good video. Nice to see the kings showing up eastside finally too!


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!!

So glad to see the yellow devils are back!!! Whooot!!! my bloody broken bones should heal in the next week and i can get out there too!! sooo keen.

top Vid, and a nice looking rigged up yak very nice indeed!

Thanks for sharing, in desperate need of and eastside report!

Cheers,


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good fun and action on the kings Kerry.

Always enjoy time lapse as a record of the whole trip as it misses nothing of the outing, and it is a technique employed by Chris [Gunston] on his outings also on a Barracuda sot up here.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice one Keza

Thos Rats are fun hey?!!

Hey mate I've been transferred to Botany for work so would love to go for a have a paddle sometime off Malabar!

Steve


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Great video and what an awesome bend in the squid rod! Professional rat release there too


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Looked glassy out there, love those days when Kings start to come on and give you a surprise.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Very enjoyable Kerry ...and that's your first video? :shock: Was it GoPro shot?

Any day now for the 65 - 95 cm ones. Whose going to be first? Will it be PTTT, Keza, or Wrassemagnet on the new speedster? Or some other happy chappy?

trev


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice, well done.

David


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

bunsen said:


> Looked glassy out there, love those days when Kings start to come on and give you a surprise.


Kerry is so experienced he makes it looks easy dealing with the joggle and foam out near the point. In low wind it can look glassy but with the backwash it can get very hairy very suddenly. No wonder he felt green by the end of it. It's worth noting another rock fisherman died there a week or two ago.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, it makes it worth the effort.



Bertros said:


> As Paul said, you do this for a living so have an eye for it but the edits and end result is top notch. As a new GoPro owner also, can I ask you about the resolution/mode settings you're running and the reason why? Happy to take to a PM if you prefer..


I'm new to this but I set my Hero2 on 1080-30 (1920x1080), which is the highest res it has.
It does have a procolour setting now but this takes twice the memory so I haven't bothered.
I'm just editing in imovie but I can see that I'll want more at some stage.

I got a wireless back and can switch it on from my wrist and that is fantastic.



Stevie said:


> Nice one Keza
> 
> Thos Rats are fun hey?!!
> 
> ...


I'll keep you posted on when I'm going out there next.
The squid are killing me at the moment, I seem to have lots the knack.


----------

